# Would like suggestions for enclosure or dock for my new WD Red



## conceptualclarity (Jan 8, 2015)

You can see the hard drive I got for backup at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3580092&sku=TSD-3000EFRX

I just want something that will do the job and not lend itself to overheating.




My prospective system:
Intel Core i7 Processor i7-3770K 3.5GHz 8MB QUAD CORE
INTEL COPPER HEAVY DUTY LGA 1150/1155/2011 COOLING FAN
OCZ/ARCTIC Ultra 5+ Silver Thermal Compound
PROFESSIONAL WIRING W/ROUND CABLES
Asus P8B75-V LGA1155/ Intel B75/ SATA3&USB3.0 ATX Motherboard
16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600MHz (PC3 12800) Dual / Quad Channel (HIGH PERFORMANCE)
2x - COOLMAX MEMORY HEAT SPREADERS
HARD DRIVE SEAGATE / WD 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB CACHE SATA 6.0Gb/s
HARD DRIVE 2 SEAGATE / WD 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB CACHE SATA 6.0Gb/s
24X DUAL LAYER DVD-RW
INTEL HD 3000 1GB HDMI/DVI/VGA 1080p PCI-EXPRESS VIDEO (ONBOARD)
REALTEK 8-CHANNEL DIGITAL SOUND ONBOARD
REALTEK 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Card (onboard)
HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Case
2x OKIA 80MM CASE COOLER
SEASONIC 620 WATT ULTRA HIGH PERFORMANCE POWER SUPPLY
Logitech Wired USB Keyboard
Logitech Wired USB Black 3 Buttons Optical Mouse
i-Micro 2.0 Channel Multimedia Speakers
OS: Windows 7 Professional


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817332027


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey there, @conceptualclarity!

What is the capacity of your WD Red drive?
I'm asking because if it's a 4TB drive, then you'd have to find a specific caddy/external enclosure that is compatible with that capacity. 
Also what is the form factor of your WD Red? Is it a 2.5" or a 3.5" HDD?
I believe any USB 3.0 enclosure will work with it, but if it's a 3.5" drive you should be looking for enclosures with adapters as well. 
As for your concern about overheating, I don't believe it will be a problem. WD Red drives have Intellipower. Meaning a tuned balance of spin speed, transfer rate and caching algorithms designed to deliver both significant power savings and solid performance. 
It also runs cool, you can check the specifications sheet again and see for yourself: http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=Rtco2i

Hope I was helpful!
Oh, and Happy New Year!  
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## conceptualclarity (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you, SuperSoph_WD

The capacity is 3 TB. It's a 3.5'' form factor.


----------



## GLD (Jan 9, 2015)

If you bought from Tiger Direct I assume you live in the States. Check this option out. Look at the ticker though, only a few days left.
http://flash.newegg.com/Product/0VN-0003-000N7?icid=WP_0_01072015


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jan 9, 2015)

I really like @GLD 's suggestion. It's a pretty good dock station with a USB 3.0 external interface, which means faster transfer speeds. 
If you are not planning to move the drive around with you, I don't think you will need a portable enclosure anyway. 

Good luck!  
SuperSoph_WD


----------

